
Norway's Barnevernet: They took our four children… then the baby - kubbity
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-36026458
======
imaginenore
Imagine someone slapped you on the face every time you did something wrong at
work. Now imagine someone 3 times your size slaps you.

If you can't raise a child without hitting him/her, maybe parenting isn't for
you.

~~~
kubbity
If they did something wrong, why don't say that and try to find a solution for
the family, for the kids interest? If they are not alcoholics with known
problems in society ... I still thik they are the best parents for them.

Why don't let children's speak with parents about what is "the problem".

After all, I was a kid who did a lot of stupid things ...

Is there anything that say the beat the so "cruel"? Don't judge so fast ...

~~~
qw
First of all we are only hearing the parent's side of the story. For all we
know there may be other concerns.

These parents broke the law. It is against the law to hit their children no
matter the reason. When you move to a foreign country you need to follow the
law. You don't expect the service to leave children in the homes of
potentially abusive parents while they investigate?

~~~
kubbity
Correctly, but the state must say what accuse you of ...

If I do something wrong, take me (to prison or whatever), not my kids ...

PS: I'm not part of the family, but I support the parents.

Note: Imagine that you are a parent, have a kid and it's at my kindergarten. I
didn't finished a psychology school, but I think something is wrong on your
family and make a complaint about you.

They first take the kid and after try to see what is the problem, but won't
say you exactly ... for the children protection. Sorry, honestly, it doesn't
make sense for "democracy".

~~~
qw
_> Correctly, but the state must say what accuse you of _

They were informed when they where taken to the police statoin to be
questioned.

 _> but won't say you exactly ... for the children protection_

That is only regarding answering the media's questions. The parents are
informed. The police are not allowed to give such information to the media in
order to protect privacy rights of the children (and the accused parents if
they wanted to)

 _> If I do something wrong, take me (to prison or whatever), not my kid_

Their focus is to protect the kids and separate them from potential abusers
until they have clarified the situation. You can't take the parents out of the
home and leave the kids alone? The only choice is to put the children under
temporary foster care until they either clear the parents or find some other
arrangement. As a general rule they prefer to let the children live with their
parents of course, but they have to make sure that it is safe to return.

The baby has been returned, but the older children are still in temporary
foster homes. The parents are under investigation and the police will decide
if they are going to press charges in a court hearing next month. The system
has to take the children's rights seriously, so they can not return until
their rights are protected.

BTW: This is not something that is specific to Norway. All Nordic countries
have come a long way when it comes to protecting children's rights.

I do not have any connection to this case. I'm just someone who takes the
rights of children seriously, even if their parents think they have the right
to ignore them.

I'm sure that the parents do not mean them harm, but when the police gets a
warning they have to keep the children's rights in mind. Parents who get the
media's attention should not get special preferences. The law should be equal
to everyone. That is why they follow the same procedure so that everyone is
treated equally. If the investigation proves that the parents won't beat the
children again, they may be returned.

~~~
r-w
1\. Inform the parents and work out a plan.

2\. If nothing changes, move the kids to the same foster home and work with
the parents to create a better environment to the kids.

No one here is trying to raise damaged kids; the parents seem to just have a
view of how to raise their children that infringes on their kids’ rights. If
they break the law a second time after being informed that what they’re doing
is illegal, then we know it will require more than just informing them. Taking
the children away clearly should not be the first step unless we already know
they are defying the law.

